# Time for a new (old) DOXA SUB ?



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

*Dear members, when DOXA introduced the SUB5000T in 2008, it was definitely a new and unconventional interpretation of the DOXA SUB. Many of you suggested using the same case dimensions combined with the classic dial and hands. although the SUB5000T has turned to be one of the most successful DOXA SUB re-editions in the past 10 years, we have taken notes of your feedback and since then always considered your suggestions. And now we are in the process of developing a new DOXA SUB based on those specifications:

1. large size case of the SUB5000T
2. classic orange dials and classic hands
3. modern rice bead bracelet with the ratcheting clasp
4. automatic HRV
5. ETA 2892-2 movement

Only a small run in a limited edition of 100 pieces of a new interpretation, the **DOXA SUB1500T**, we will be accepting pre-orders for 50 pieces of a 50 PVD coated SUB1500T with an orange dial and 50 stainless steel with the orange dial. In case this model proves to be successful the model will go into regular production in 2013.

**Pre-order price is $2290.00 while supply lasts. ETA December 2011**
Regular price is $2590.00

















For more information on the military model and to pre-order, please click here
For more information on the professional model and to pre-order, please click here

Thank you
DOXA watches inc.
*


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Great news. 
Indices will be appliqué like 5000T or painted? 


Regards
Dimitris


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you Doxa for the FAST reveal
Beautiful edition, would love to be an owner, wish the price were more user friendly. Big question when?


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Now that is really nice. However, I'm not falling for the pre-order gig. Once it's available, I would consider it.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Iconic orange dial with the latest case and bracelet with the upgraded movement, whats not to like. Great offering Doxa. Seeing when i got my 5000t 2 weeks ago the pro was sold out, looks like i need to raid my kids piggy bank for this one.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sigh, 

This was the Doxa I spent a year trying other Doxas to find. Payment sent. Aquiescense given. ;-)

Deacon


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *.... we are in the process of developing a new DOXA SUB, the DOXA SUB1500T, based on those specifications:
> 
> 1. large size case of the SUB5000T
> 2. classic orange dials and classic hands
> ...


Hats of to Doxa - I love it when a company actually listens to feedback from its loyal customers |>

I have a question: the new 1500T is in essence a 5000T with a classic face, no? Why then the reduced depth-rating? Or is Doxa letting go of the link between model number and depth rating?

Although not for me (too big), this is a beautiful new watch and I'm sure these 100 pieces will be gone quickly. Meanwhile, I will continue to enjoy DWL 11/99

RonB


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

He shoots....HE SCORES!!!

Time to start fundraising!


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry Doxa nothing new to see here...move along 
I own 4 Doxa watches and have owned maybe 10 others in the past and I feel you need to try a new approach to designing new releases.
If you are going to recycle the same components then why not offer the option of letting the customer order a custom watch to his/her specs?
Just a/my thoughts.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

They look nice, but the bracelets sure do not wow me by any means, I prefer the traditional style rice beads hands down


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the watch though it's nothing really new, but the price is too high for me. 
The 5000 has a great case, mvt and solid bracelet so that's good to see the classic dial/hands combined with those. It's a bit like the rebirth of the 750?
Will it have the slightly domed crystal of the 5000?

Best of luck with the 1500, I'm sure the 100 will sell out quick!


----------



## sealawyer (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice, but I think I'll wait for a COSC version, like my Caribbean 5000T. 

As an aside, how about a Titanium version of the Pro with the HRV, Domed Crystal, COSC, and the increased depth specs of the 5000 or better?

... just a thought... (I'd even accept some "bling" in the model -- but maybe that's just me...)


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry, nothing really new. Looks like the recycling of stored items and this for $2290/2590.
Optically exactly like my 750T (exept the band). This was $1250 in 2005.

Just my thoughts ...


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

subpro300 said:


> Sorry, nothing really new. Looks like the recycling of stored items and this for $2290/2590.
> Optically exactly like my 750T (exept the band). This was $1250 in 2005.
> 
> Just my thoughts ...


Mine too


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks very good. This is what i was looking for. Classic look in modern package. I like it!

Unfortunately the price is a bit to high.

Good questions were asked:
- indexes are applyed or painted?
- will it have doom crystal?

Very important for me is how well will the side parts of the hour and minute hand be finished? 

Im looking for answers and i might pull the trigger.


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm sure the indices are painted and not applied (like on the 750T, 600T, 1000T... )
Crystal is doomed (mentioned in the Doxa-Info)
If the hands are identical with the 750T-hands there should be no problem with the finish.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

subpro300 said:


> Sorry, nothing really new. Looks like the recycling of stored items and this for $2290/2590.
> Optically exactly like my 750T (exept the band). This was $1250 in 2005.
> 
> Just my thoughts ...


I agree. The prices seems to be too steep for the kind of watch you are getting. There is going to be a point where no one will be able to purchase/own this brand BRAND NEW except on the second hand market where the prices become more and closer to ideal. I think the pre order price should have a pre order price:roll:. $1500, IMO, should be the threshold. I am sure they will sell out, but POSSIBLY to the same current DOXA owners. Good luck with the offering.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

ripper said:


> Looks very good. This is what i was looking for. Classic look in modern package. I like it!
> 
> Unfortunately the price is a bit to high.
> 
> ...


Great question on how the finish will be on the side parts of the hour/minutes hands.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I would hope by now they'd learn and all their hands were dipped to avoid poor side finish we've seen of various models


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks great, good job Doxa. 

However, at $2300 I'm not going to bite. At $1800 I'd be sorely tempted.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Taken out of context, the Sub 1500T looks pretty nice but expensive. When looked at with the other watches in Doxa's lineup, I agree with some other posts that it seems to be thrown together using up leftover parts.

I appreciate the fact that they listen to feedback from their supporters but this model has a few misses for me personally. I did have a 5000T Military but there were a few aspects of it that I could not overlook so I flipped it. The PVD version of the 1500T is still not right for me.

1. The bracelet. They are using the same two-tone PVD bracelet which I did not care for. Had they taken the relatively easy step of brushing out all of the links prior to PVDing it would have looked 100% better and been more in line with the military theme. On the plus side, the ratchet clasp is great. I wish I had it on my 750T.
2. The dial. The 5000T ME dial still had the polished hour markers which to me where ridiculously blingy on a military themed watched. This looks to be resolved on the 1500T but why is there not a black dialed Sharkhunter? The orange dial\PVD combo would look right on Halloween but lame the rest of the year.
3. The hands. Same as the the hours markers. Shiny = Wrong on anything sold as a Military Edition.
4. Lume. As an actually member of the US Army Infantry, I would have liked the 5000T to have tritium tubes rather than superluminova. The lume was great for a few hours but that was all you got. Again a fail for a military themed watch. This a style\taste issue not a tactical one but at Doxa's price point it should not be overlooked. Not resolved on the 1500T.

I am disappointed that so few watchmakers get it with regards to military themed watches. Some get close but fumble at the goal line by putting lame Navy Seal logos, or "Special Forces", etc. on the dials. Others, like Doxa, keep things classy but miss on one or more major design features. Kobold seems to get the closest to a touchdown but they are so far over the salary cap doing it that they really don't even count.

That being said about the PVD version, I would be all over the stainless 1500T if I could get it for around $1500. Judging by the resale value of most Doxa's that's exactly what I'll pay in a year or so to get a used one in good condition. As soon as the PCLs get brushed out I'll have a nice, good looking casual diver at a reasonable price. I will be keeping an eye out for this one on the sales forum.

RS


----------



## Lilhoody (Jan 3, 2008)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> I am disappointed that so few watchmakers get it with regards to military themed watches. Some get close but fumble at the goal line by putting lame Navy Seal logos, or "Special Forces", etc. on the dials. Others, like Doxa, keep things classy but miss on one or more major design features. *Kobold seems to get the closest to a touchdown but they are so far over the salary cap doing it that they really don't even count.*
> 
> That being said about the PVD version, I would be all over the stainless 1500T if I could get it for around $1500. Judging by the resale value of most Doxa's that's exactly what I'll pay in a year or so to get a used one in good condition. As soon as the PCLs get brushed out I'll have a nice, good looking casual diver at a reasonable price. I will be keeping an eye out for this one on the sales forum.
> 
> RS


Hooray Kobold!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

_*Hi subpro300, We are aware that this is not a new DOXA, the real new DOXA SUB is the SUB4000T, this is only a "we listen and we care" model, because when the SUB5000T was introduced, it was too modern for many of you, so we took notes of your feedback and are not recycling but (updating) a successful model with the features that many wanted.

Also, we have to add that the 1500T has nothing to do with the SUB750T because they are 2 entirely different constructions and totally different dimenisons and specifically in regards of the following:

1. ETA 2892 vs. 2824
2. 1500 meters depth rating vs. 750 meters
3. 2 Gasket system on crown and case vs. 1
4. ratcheting clasp vs. foldable clasp

thank you for your feedback
DOXA watches inc.*_


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Above are all fair points by Doxa. I would like to commend Doxa for both giving their supporters a forum to discuss the brand with a company representative and for using the input of that forum in the design process. I, like most of the people on here, use this forum to discuss Doxa watches constructively. It's refreshing to see that lead to something tangible.

That being said, I will continue to await the criticisms I have laid out above to be addressed in a new model, The ideal Military Edition of a Doxa Sub. I just won't be holding my breath.;-)

RS


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't generally consider myself a Doxa apologist. Certainly I don't agree with many design and sales decisions of the company in the past, but I find myself a bit confused by some of the negative reception the watch is getting.

Though I'm only guessing, I think the lineage of the 1500t is clear. Just from reading these forums over the years, it seems like the blinginess of the 5000t was often decried. Of these, the Pro version seems to have taken the brunt of it between the lack of contrast in some lighting conditions and the flat, peachy orange of the face.

I could probably go back and find 100 posts that went something like "if only the 5000t had the classic face...". So I think Doxa decided to try to give the fans exactly what they were asking for...a classically faced 5000t. As such, it doesn't really seem fair to now complain of Doxa throwing together old spare parts. They chose to name it the 1500t (for what reasons I don't know), but let's call it what it is, the 5000t many of us wished to see from the main production run.

To those who say that the 1500t is more of the same, I'm just curious (really, I'm not being facetious) what would/should the next generation Doxa look like? The 4000t took some hard knocks for being TOO different, and arguably anything even more revolutionary would run the risk of not being a Doxa at all. I guess that makes the Doxa Sub a one trick pony, but, by that standard, can't the same thing be said for a Rolex Sub? 

Personally, I like the 1500t. It's exactly what I wished the 5000t would be. I do agree that it's somewhat overpriced, but not by quite as much as some others suggest. The fact that it is actually more expensive than the 5000t seems a little unjustifiable since that is what the 1500t is in essence. But much less than the 5000t would be unreasonable as well I think.

Perhaps the argument is that ALL Doxas are overpriced. But that's a whole different discussion...

Anyway, it's an interesting discussion. I'd be interested particularly to hear what others think the NEXT next Doxa should be (assuming that the 1500t is really the 5000 and a half T designed to answer the cries for more classic Doxa)

Deacon


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn! I waxed too poetically and got trumped by Doxa. That's twice in two weeks I got one upped! LOL!

Deacon

*Hey Doxa, while I have you on the line, please, please, PLEASE make the face gloss like the 4000, not flat like the 5000. Better yet, how about with a little fluorescence to it like the 800ti!!!*


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Point taken Deacon.
I agree and like the "new" Doxa.
My problem is that I was cursed with small wrists and have been banned to the 1200T size (Pro and TUSA 1000T) which is prefect for me.
I would be tempted if there was a Sharkky with a logo in lower left.

Bill


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Jeep99dad said:


> I would hope by now they'd learn and all their hands were dipped to avoid poor side finish we've seen of various models


 *Hi Jeep99dad,*

* As we explained before, the issue with the hands has nothing to do with dipping the hands in color, poor quality finishing or anything like that.

ALL hands made in Switzerland, and DOXA are not alone here, are covered with what is called "**sous-couche**", a layer of lacquer sprayed onto the **Superluminova** to give it a smooth surface and keep it from crumbeling. Any hands made in Far East or in Germany do not use this additional layer of protection. The problem is that **this **lacquer** is (almost) transparent, but on black background and especially with the DOXA hand thickness, the **lacquer** appears like it does on the DOXA SUB hands. Again, this is not specific to DOXA, you will see it on any Swiss made thick black hand. That is why you wont see it on the sharkhunter hands although the same **phenomenon** applies there too. Anyone who is in the mood of researching can contact the 2 hand manufacturers in Switzerland and they **will** confirm the above.

The supplier is currently working for DOXA on a more transparent finishing that will not appear like it does now on the thick hands.*

* Thank you
DOXA Watches Inc.*


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Deacon211 said:


> Anyway, it's an interesting discussion. I'd be interested particularly to hear what others think the NEXT next Doxa should be (assuming that the 1500t is really the 5000 and a half T designed to answer the cries for more classic Doxa)


The next Doxa that I would release...

1. 45mm cushion case (750T case or 5000T but prefer no HRV)
2. All flat DLC over brushed SS (One color\finish including bracelet)
3. Matte black Sharkhunter dial (Logos centered or offset, doesn't matter)
4. Applied white hour markers with Tritium tubes (Flat if possible a la Deep Blue)
5. White Hands with Tritium tubes (Dwarf hour hand).
6. Flat sapphire crystal, AR coated on inside
7. Doxa classic bezel (slightly raised to protect crystal)
8. BOR or 5000T bracelet (Ratchet clasp is a must)
9. Bracelet screws not springbars (One side threaded like 750T bracelet screws rather than current 5000T bars that require two screwdrivers and six hands to remove)
10. 2792 Movement (Or GMT to keep track of time back home while deployed)
11. Enough blank space on the non-DLCed caseback to allow for custom engraving
12. A price that an enlisted military volunteer can expect to afford (Perhaps discount with valid military id, any country)
13. A prototype for me to wear on post and deployment as a marketing tool (I'm willing to test it in the really unfriendly parts of the world but I get to keep it):-!

#13 is negotiable;-)

That's what I would like to see. None of that seems like too much to ask but the market may be too small to make it worth while. I recognize that but still would hope that more people would buy into a well thought out quality military tool watch that doesn't have to overcompensate for a lack of courage with logos and badges that they did not earn...

Would anyone else buy this or I am I just asking for it from the wrong company? I realize that the classic Pro is what Doxa is known for. While I do not yet have one, I do hope to get one in the next few years. I don't want that design to go away I just want to see them expand and improve on their Military Editions...

Regards,
RS


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Hi Rusty-Shakeford,

_*First off and most important, notes are taken and your feedback will some time be integrated in a future model, we will try to answer your questions and clarify the misunderstandings in your posting
*_
Taken out of context, the Sub 1500T looks pretty nice but expensive. When looked at with the other watches in Doxa's lineup, I agree with some other posts that it seems to be thrown together using up leftover parts.
_*A model that is still, and will stay in production has no leftovers. If you were around when the SUB5000T was introduced, you would have done exactly the same, what DOXA is doing now. We store votes and notes over the years and dont throw a watch on the forum unless we have enouugh demand for it. So if it is not for you, please dont call it a leftover*_

I appreciate the fact that they listen to feedback from their supporters but this model has a few misses for me personally. I did have a 5000T Military but there were a few aspects of it that I could not overlook so I flipped it. The PVD version of the 1500T is still not right for me. _*This is absolutely legitimate and will keep on happening with watches sold site unseen.
*_
1. The bracelet. They are using the same two-tone PVD bracelet which I did not care for. Had they taken the relatively easy step of brushing out all of the links prior to PVDing it would have looked 100% better and been more in line with the military theme. On the plus side, the ratchet clasp is great. I wish I had it on my 750T. _*another legitimate input, wish we could have gotten it earlier, but rest assured it will be considered in future models*_
2. The dial. The 5000T ME dial still had the polished hour markers which to me where ridiculously blingy on a military themed watched. This looks to be resolved on the 1500T but why is there not a black dialed Sharkhunter? The orange dial\PVD combo would look right on Halloween but lame the rest of the year. _*This is your opinion, that we appreciate, but the Halloween model is always the fastest selling DOXA SUB model, also to military personal, For those who want the Sharkhunter model, this is in the works.
*_
3. The hands. Same as the the hours markers. Shiny = Wrong on anything sold as a Military Edition. THE name does not really reflect the application, it is the DOXA tradition that used the Army or military term for all PVD models, _*The DOXA SUB model that fulfills all military specs is the SUB800Ti except the arabic numerals
*_4. Lume. As an actually member of the US Army Infantry, I would have liked the 5000T to have tritium tubes rather than superluminova. The lume was great for a few hours but that was all you got. Again a fail for a military themed watch. This a style\taste issue not a tactical one but at Doxa's price point it should not be overlooked. Not resolved on the 1500T. _*The SUB800T is for you*_

I am disappointed that so few watchmakers get it with regards to military themed watches. Some get close but fumble at the goal line by putting lame Navy Seal logos, or "Special Forces", etc. on the dials. Others, like Doxa, keep things classy but miss on one or more major design features. Kobold seems to get the closest to a touchdown but they are so far over the salary cap doing it that they really don't even count.

That being said about the PVD version, I would be all over the stainless 1500T if I could get it for around $1500. Judging by the resale value of most Doxa's that's exactly what I'll pay in a year or so to get a used one in good condition. As soon as the PCLs get brushed out I'll have a nice, good looking casual diver at a reasonable price. I will be keeping an eye out for this one on the sales forum. Please dont compare apples with oranges. _*There is no Swiss dive watch with a 2892-2 movement under $2000.00 today. This is impossible at the current Swiss Franc exchange rate.*_

RS


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply from Doxa.

I do hope that both the company reps and the other forum participants take my criticisms as constructive. My post may have come off as overly harsh. It was not meant so.

I do dig the SS 1500T Pro. It's just out of my budget right now. As a fairly new participant to this forum what I most like about it is the fact that it was created with customer feedback...

RS


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

_*Hi Deacon211, thank you, we couldnt say it better.

We had around 100 requests for a SUB5000T with the classic dial, so we know this edition will be gone fast. We are open for critics and we have gotten used to have critics on the forum and buyers on the website. Over the years, DOXA customers have been the most loyal but also the most demanding customers on Watchuseek, which we truly appreciate. So send on your critics but please keep them civil

In regards of the overpriced topic, well, when the first re-edition was introduced in 2001 for $799.00 it was considered overpriced ( it sells now for $1500.00 and a more). Now 10 years later the USD is less than 50% of what it was in Francs in 2001, so the $799.00 are now $1598.00 just in currency without the usual inflation rate added.

Add the more features and the 2892 movement and the bracelet and you will find no other Swiss divers at that price level. So the question is maybe all Swiss watches appear overpriced compared to all the Far East productions. Or maybe watches are too expensive in general? But we think, compared to any other industry where millions of units are produced, low edition mid range hand machined and assembled Swiss watches are actually too cheap 

Thank you
DOXA watches inc.*_


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Doxa,

Thanks for the reply! Allow me to clarify what I said as I think I chose my words poorly. 

When I said that "perhaps the argument is that ALL Doxas are overpriced. But that's a whole different discussion..." I really meant that whether all Doxas are overpriced is really the topic of another discussion! ;-)

It seems I turned it INTO a discussion!

My view is that the 1500t is comparably priced with the rest of the current line of Doxas, so the price is approximately what I would expect. I did question the price over the 5000t, if I am right in my understanding that the 1500t shares most of the design features of the 5000t. But I conceed that a better movement or other features that aren't apparent could well justify it...I just don't know enough at this point.

Everyone's opinion of value is, of course, subjective. So while the 1500t may be worth the price to me, I totally understand that others may have a lower price criteria in mind. I just didn't want what I said to be taken contrary to the way it was intended.

Now, about that gloss paint...:-d

Deacon


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

_*Hi Rusty_Shaklefold, just exactly what we were thinking of , no really ,a lot of this makes sense and you bet this will be poured into a new design in the near future, the only issue is that, this does not sound like everybody's darling, but we will sure start polls and will collect data to find out what edition would make sense for DOXA customers

BTW, the old DOXA nomenclature dictated the PVD coated case to be called "military", while the real tactical DOXA SUB, is the SUB800Ti Sharkhunter

DOXA watches Inc.*_


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yummy!

Good lookin' Doxa for sure 

I guess I'll wait for a used one the $ is a little high for me


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi Jeep99dad,*
> 
> * As we explained before, the issue with the hands has nothing to do with dipping the hands in color, poor quality finishing or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Thank you Doxa for explaining the issue with the hand issue. Although you said it was explained before, I had not seen this "sous-couche" explanation. Too many watch threads, not enough time
My initial comment was based of my (mis)understanding of your explanation in a prior thread dedicated to that very topic. I was also under the impression it was already resolved but based on te above it is a work in progress. 
Dont get me wrong, I like this 1500 a lot and definitely better than the 5000 and I know it'll sell out quick. Ialso love Doxa subs, have owned many and have a 750 Pro on the way :-!

*Re: Doxa and their hands
Hi everyone,

SUB hands of the small diameter models are manufactured according to the same process that used on the original DOXA SUB 300T, that has basically never changed, this process sometimes causes the above signs, with the new SUB4000T we have developed a different process of manufacturing, painting and cutting hands in order to avoid the issue addressed above, this incorporates dipping, painting and coating each hand separately, this is now used on all SUB1200Ts.

Please note that the issue described above only appears on a very few SUB1200 of the very early series, so if your DOXA SUB hands are among show the above signs, please contact DOXA, but please note that the factory is closed for end of year Holidays and inventory, we will be back in business again on January 10th.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays

DOXA

Hi,

If the hands of your DOXA SUB show the above signs (without magnification), you can immediately have the hands replaced under warranty, this obviously means that DOXA will replace the hands and ship the watch back and forth free of charge.

Note: You will see this effect only on black coated hands, this means the Sharkhunter and Caribbean models will never show this issue, this is because watch hands are painted, SL coated and then cut, leaving the sides uncoated at the end of the processing hundreds of hands, the rough ones are discarded immediately, those same process used by DOXA since 1967 and by any other manufacturer with the same effect. DOXA has developed a new method to avoid the above problem, and started implimenting it in all new black hand sets.

DOXA*


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Pleased to see this new offering from DOXA, and wow, look at the Forum reaction it's generated already in just one day! DOXA does if anything, by now know their Customers. And I suspect they are absolutely correct when they say they are both the most loyal on WUS, as well as the most demanding. I think that is a good thing, as it challenges the company to keep improving their models/range, as well as their interface with their Customer base (and I challenge anyone to find a Swiss Watch Brand that even comes close to DOXA in this respect).

As to "leftovers", this one thing may have just been an unfortunate choice of words. But that principle is preposterous and just plain wrong. The dials of course will be brand new and made specifically for this new model (which WAS asked for by quite a number of the Faithful here when the 5000T was introduced). The hands will of course be model specific also. WRT to the case, existing specs will be used, that is no sin, nor is it uncommon (and again, it was specifically asked for by Members here!).

I applaud DOXA for producing this model (which I and others predicted they eventually would), and suspect that it will indeed go into full production next year due to demand (everyone please note, this was never promised to be limited to 100 pcs, just for this year, with the potential for regular production if the response warranted- I think it will!).

Now onto pricing... It takes money to stay in business, or more specifically, profit (this is indeed the _life blood_ of any business). I know we all want DOXA to be around for some time, that is obvious. DOXA S.A. made this statement above;


> _*Or maybe watches are too expensive in general? But we think, compared to any other industry where millions of units are produced, low edition mid range hand machined and assembled Swiss watches are actually too cheap *_


DOXA may well have a point there. Certainly there is some good value there when compared to certain other items or products, even many other watch Brands.

Yes, I DO think watches are too expensive ;-). And I think cars are too expensive. And many other things (Real Estate, oddly not so much with it's recent devaluation). BUT, when comparing brands, my impression of DOXA has not changed on the price front from when I first got seriously interested in the Brand. I think it is a good value, and am buoyed in that opinion by the fact that nearly all of my current DOXA Collection could be sold at the same price I paid or even higher. Try _that_ with other Swiss Brands. And yes, the American Dollar is down from where it was in recent years, so yes, we can obviously expect to pay more Dollars for many imported goods.

In the end, we have an unprecedented number of current models of DOXA SUBs to choose from, there are many subtle (and not so subtle) differences and features to choose from. DOXA is at it's best that it has been since resurrecting the classic SUB design some 10 years ago, and I am very pleased to see it! :-!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

_*Hi Jeep99dad, you are absolutely correct about our first reaction, now 8 months have passed and we have had the issue researched. In May 2011 we received this analysis explanation from the hands supplier.

DOXA watches Inc.*_


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

I honestly can't believe this thread hasn't been censored yet.

It is a good change in the right direction for sure.

Congrats on the new offering Doxa.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

ToxicAvenger,

Great point. I am glad that there has been no censorship in this thread. This has been an informative and constructive back and for with Doxa. I've picked up some good information here from Doxa's replys. As long as everyone remains civil, I would hope that there would not be any censorship...

RS


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I also appreciate the fact that whoever is responding from Doxa sounds like a real human. A canned corporate type of response is what I would expect at an official forum for most companies regardless of the industry. Doxa really seems to be going the extra mile with their supporters...

RS


----------



## MasterBlaster300 (Aug 22, 2011)

Personally i think people need to give Doxa a hand and sometimes take forum complaints with a grain of salt.
Don't get me wrong, I am not trying insult anyone on the forum. What i mean is, that its hard to please everyone all the time. Doxa has taken an unmistakable design, and provided, literally, a watch for everyone in many respects. Imho.

For example, when the Doxa 1200t came out, a lot of people complained it was too small. But I was in the market for exactly a nice 42mm type case. Hence I have been more then happy with the 1200t along with others who also wanted a smaller case. 

Others have complained the watches were too vintage. Hence the 5000t. 
Then people complained the 5000t was too modern.. ?? Hence now, the 1500t..!

But now, with the 1500t, I think the Doxa collection will be very well rounded so to speak.

Also, I can see the pre-order price as being a decent value for the 1500t. Obviosly the 3k price is very steep.
Doxa does make some good points about the exchange rate. But I would point out that 
other internet based company's do have lower prices in general vs. AD based companys.
At anytime Doxa can pass on the savings, everyone would be more then happy. 

B.


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

hmm....i'm still happy with the 1200T so not one for me. however re the exchange rate issue, the prices had to go up eventually and i know andy and karin and others have been doing their best to keep prices down where they can, so hats off to them for that.

i'd personally like a bigger 1200T. that's it. everything else about it is spot on. that's why i have waaaay too many of them!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Personally i think people need to give Doxa a hand and sometimes take forum complaints with a grain of salt.
> Don't get me wrong, I am not trying insult anyone on the forum. What i mean is, that its hard to please everyone all the time. Doxa has taken an unmistable design, and provided, literally, a watch for everyone in many respects. Imho.
> 
> For example, when the Doxa 1200t came out, a lot of people complained it was too small. But I was in the market for exactly a nice 42mm type case. Hence I have been more then happy with the 1200t along with others who also wanted a smaller case.
> ...


*Very well said, Deacon, MB300* |> and some people actually do give Doxa a hand:




MHe225 said:


> Hats of to Doxa - I love it when a company actually listens to feedback from its loyal customers |>


I assume that Andy and the good people at Doxa were so eager to diffuse the criticism and challenging comments, that my little question fell through the cracks :think: Wouldn't mind receiving an answer ;-)



MHe225 said:


> I have a question: the new 1500T is in essence a 5000T with a classic face, no? Why then the reduced depth-rating? Or is Doxa letting go of the link between model number and depth rating?


RonB


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Deacon211 said:


> I don't generally consider myself a Doxa apologist. Certainly I don't agree with many design and sales decisions of the company in the past, but I find myself a bit confused by some of the negative reception the watch is getting.
> 
> Though I'm only guessing, I think the lineage of the 1500t is clear. Just from reading these forums over the years, it seems like the blinginess of the 5000t was often decried. Of these, the Pro version seems to have taken the brunt of it between the lack of contrast in some lighting conditions and the flat, peachy orange of the face.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with Deacon on this. I'm by no means a Doxa fan-boy. I like their watches. Period. However, many here complained when the 5000T came out. It's too "blingy", it doesn't have the classic dial, "we want another 750T", etc, etc. Seems to me that Doxa is trying to change some details to make this watch appeal to traditionalists who weren't enthused with the new dials, yet keep a 750-like dimensions. I think it's a great idea. Yeah, the price is a bit high, but that's why the FS forums exist.

Bottom line...you can't please everyone...


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Ron,

The 5000T is in feet, and the 1500T is in meters. 5000 ft = 1524 meters.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

subkrawler said:


> The 5000T is in feet, and the 1500T is in meters. 5000 ft = 1524 meters.


Thanks - that explains it. But is also confusing ...... I was taught to never mix units. What now if some person gets all confused and takes his / her SUB5000T down to 16,404 ft :think: Kidding, of course. I am no diver but do know that people don't dive as deep as 5 kilometers. But you get my drift. ;-)

RonB


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

subkrawler said:


> Ron,
> 
> The 5000T is in feet, and the 1500T is in meters. 5000 ft = 1524 meters.


I was kind of wondering about that. I couldn't believe that you could really derate the 5000T to 1500ft without some serious re-engineering. But I didn't want to assume that Doxa had switched depth conventions back to meters without them saying so.

So this should ALSO be considered a nod to the Metricophiles (totally made the up) who lamented the Sub's Imperialocentric (yeah, I did it again) naming conventions of late. A nice tongue in cheek touch. :-d

Deacon


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll keep my Sub 750Ts. IMO, that's the best modern release by Doxa and can't be improved.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

whaler said:


> I'll keep my Sub 750Ts. IMO, that's the best modern release by Doxa and can't be improved.


I agree the 750T is awesome|>, I had the Sharky and am waiting on the Pro version which should land this week  but I think it could be improved with the 2892 mvt and the ratcheting clasp. I love the 750 case ( & no HRV), dial/hands and also the BOR bracelet is just cool!  But this 1500 is quite the watch too|>! maybe later.... too many watches & not enough $ ;-)


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

I like it....I like it more than the 5000..... but I would wait for a "militarized" PVD Sharkie in this guise....


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

+1 on this 



Jeep99dad said:


> I agree the 750T is awesome, I had the Sharky and am waiting on the Pro version which should land this week  but I tyhink it could be improved with the 2892 mvt andf the ratcheting clasp. I love the 750 case ( & no HRV), dial/hands and also the BOR bracelet is just cool!  But this 1500 is quite the watch too! maybe later.... too many watches & not enough $ ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi Jeep99dad, you are absolutely correct about our first reaction, now 8 months have passed and we have had the issue researched. In May 2011 we received this analysis explanation from the hands supplier.
> 
> DOXA watches Inc.*_


Thank you much Doxa for clarifying all this. I am glad you've found the issue. I appreciate the ability to provide feedback, opinions and have a back and forth discussion with you. This model is definitely great for those who wanted a 5000 with the more classic dial.


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

MHe225 said:


> Thanks - that explains it. But is also confusing ...... I was taught to never mix units. What now if some person gets all confused and takes his / her SUB5000T down to 16,404 ft :think: Kidding, of course. I am no diver but do know that people don't dive as deep as 5 kilometers. But you get my drift. ;-)
> 
> RonB


What kind of car do you drive? Most likely (unless you are buying tires for a 4 wheel drive), your tires are P Metric...(example: P275/60R15) where the width is 275 *millimeters *and the rim diameter is 15 *inches*. So I would venture to guess that you are mixing units at least 4 times each time you drive your car...there is a good chance that same car has metric and inch nuts and bolts...what about the speedometer? MPH and KPH???

Ahhhh yes, it truly is a dangerous world...BE CAREFUL!


----------



## abuemily (Feb 21, 2008)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi Rusty-Shakeford,
> 
> _*There is no Swiss dive watch with a 2892-2 movement under $2000.00 today. This is impossible at the current Swiss Franc exchange rate.*_
> 
> RS


Well, there are, but they are few and far between. The Korsbek line comes to mind: Swiss-made, German-built Fricker case, Top Grade 2892-A2 movement--both the Oceaneer and Hydro Explorer models;I'm sure there are others out there, but Doxa is right, it's a rarity. Not busting on anyone, especially Doxa, as I've owned three, including a 5000T Pro.


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2006)

whaler said:


> I'll keep my Sub 750Ts. IMO, that's the best modern release by Doxa and can't be improved.





Jeep99dad said:


> I agree the 750T is awesome|>, I had the Sharky and am waiting on the Pro version which should land this week  but I think it could be improved with the 2892 mvt and the ratcheting clasp. I love the 750 case ( & no HRV), dial/hands and also the BOR bracelet is just cool!  But this 1500 is quite the watch too|>! maybe later.... too many watches & not enough $ ;-)


Yes, but that movement and clasp would cost more money. I'm taking cost, along with all other design factors and components into consideration. Its a balance of all variables together which, for me, makes the 750T the best modern Doxa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gotcha  makes sense. I'd pay a bit extra for those two features.


----------



## AndyS (Feb 13, 2006)

I admit, I am one of those who requested a Classic face on the 5000T, and I applaud Doxa for listening to their fans. I just have a few questions.

1) Why was the depth rating decreased? I mean, it is using the 5000T's case and all, so it should be good to the same depth.
2) Will the indices on the dial be applied solid ones like on the 5000T or painted-on? I am hoping for the former.
3) Will this watch have the domed sapphire crystal of the 5000T? I hope so.
4) Why not have a traditional beads-of-rice bracelet with the newer ratcheting clasp?
5) Will a COSC version be made?

I just recently bought the 5000T COSC and am very happy with it, but I admit that I miss the classic look. So I am very tempted.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

AndyS said:


> *1) Why was the depth rating decreased? I mean, it is using the 5000T's case and all, so it should be good to the same depth.*


*Read
The
Thread.
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

a pine tree said:


> *Read
> The
> Thread.
> *


----------



## AndyS (Feb 13, 2006)

a pine tree said:


> *Read
> The
> Thread.
> *


Oops, I did not see that info earlier. Thanks.


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a 5000 T sub, the box seems fantastic.


This Sub 1500 T with classical field seems nice, pity not to have money for everything


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi Jeep99dad,*
> 
> * As we explained before, the issue with the hands has nothing to do with dipping the hands in color, poor quality finishing or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Please let us know when you will actually use the 'transparent' finished hands. I had a friend who returned two watches due to the 'subpar' quality of hands. He showed them to me and were evidently apparent.


----------



## henryj (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Doxa - Which is correct in the original post? The text stating a BOR bracelet, or the picture showing a 5000T 5-link bracelet? I'm sort of assuming it's the text, and the pic is a photoshop of the dial and hands on a 5000T to illustrate what will be built. Either way, I think it's a knockout, wish I was in a watch buying mode. The price? Well, everyone wants what they love to cost less, sometimes that can't happen. It's $200 less than the price I see for the 5000T (at least for preorder), and people seem to be willing to buy those. Think of it as a 5000T Classic Edition for a bit less money.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi subpro300, We are aware that this is not a new DOXA, the real new DOXA SUB is the SUB4000T, this is only a "we listen and we care" model, because when the SUB5000T was introduced, it was too modern for many of you, so we took notes of your feedback and are not recycling but (updating) a successful model with the features that many wanted.
> 
> Also, we have to add that the 1500T has nothing to do with the SUB750T because they are 2 entirely different constructions and totally different dimenisons and specifically in regards of the following:
> 
> ...


Okay, now my only question is: Will you come out with a *1500T Searambler dial*? You will be amazed on how many DOXA collectors would jump on this, including myself.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> Okay, now my only question is: Will you come out with a *1500T Searambler dial*? You will be amazed on how many DOXA collectors would jump on this, including myself.


DOXA brought up a good point a while back when they introduced the 1200T searambler. When they don't offer it, people beg and scratch and plea for a silver dial DOXA, but as soon as they release it... Poof, sales start to slow down. I believe DOXA has even said that the searambler is one of the slower selling styles they make.

Which I personally find odd, because right before they announced the 1200, people were asking for a 1000 in searambler, and that's what spurred the 1200, but I've noticed few and far between ever show up on the aftermarket. I don't know if it's because people tend to hold onto them, or just the fact that there really aren't as many sold as the orange and black dialed.

just my two cents of course.

~Tony


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

henryj said:


> Hey Doxa - Which is correct in the original post? The text stating a BOR bracelet, or the picture showing a 5000T 5-link bracelet? I'm sort of assuming it's the text, and the pic is a photoshop of the dial and hands on a 5000T to illustrate what will be built. Either way, I think it's a knockout, wish I was in a watch buying mode. The price? Well, everyone wants what they love to cost less, sometimes that can't happen. It's $200 less than the price I see for the 5000T (at least for preorder), and people seem to be willing to buy those. Think of it as a 5000T Classic Edition for a bit less money.


I admit I was curious about this (the bracelet) myself. I am sure it will be clarified at some point, hopefully Andy or Rick will shed some light on this.

On a side note Henry, I like your signature quote. One of many great truthful quotes from a great man! (Been a fan and student of his "principles" for many many years).


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

T Bone said:


> I admit I was curious about this (the bracelet) myself. I am sure it will be clarified at some point, hopefully Andy or Rick will shed some light on this.
> 
> On a side note Henry, I like your signature quote. One of many great truthful quotes from a great man! (Been a fan and student of his "principles" for many many years).


My interpretation is that the pictured bracelet IS the new rice bead style of bracelet...I hope that isn't the case because that would be a deal breaker for me if I decide to increase my credit limit...Doxa?


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't help but think that the standard 5000T bracelet IS the new "Rice Bead" as well. I would also love to see the return of the traditional rice beads (interim I guess is a better word, since the real original rice bead was substantially different), but don't think that this model was really the substantial redesign that would require.


I would love to hear from Doxa (though these sorts of "why" questions often seem to go unanswered) why they feel the 5 link is superior to the BOR. Certainly, the 5 link is a bit more derivative and can be found on other watches like Zixen as well as by themselves. Of course, the possibility that Doxa may not make their own bracelets and find it more within their design cost structure to have them made externally, may be the simple answer. This would be a particularly valid answer considering the cost concerns voiced on this very thread.


Still, a redesigned BOR with the new clasp would be a beautiful thing to see. Arguably, the BOR is almost as iconic as the cushion case, and the bracelets of other brands have often cemented the watch in the horological pantheon (Omega's solid clasps, or Rolex much maligned hollow links vs the new glidelock).


Of course, I don't see many Rolex execs filing for unemployment either! :-d

Man, I am a wordy SOB! Sorry...;-)

Deacon


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Deacon211 said:


> I can't help but think that the standard 5000T bracelet IS the new "Rice Bead" as well. I would also love to see the return of the traditional rice beads (interim I guess is a better word, since the real original rice bead was substantially different), but don't think that this model was really the substantial redesign that would require.
> 
> I would love to hear from Doxa (though these sorts of "why" questions often seem to go unanswered) why they feel the 5 link is superior to the BOR. Certainly, the 5 link is a bit more derivative and can be found on other watches like Zixen as well as by themselves. Of course, the possibility that Doxa may not make their own bracelets and find it more within their design cost structure to have them made externally, may be the simple answer. This would be a particularly valid answer considering the cost concerns voiced on this very thread.
> 
> ...


As a die-hard _non_-strappie, I feel more attuned to bracelet nuances than most. For a big, heavy case, more links generally mean more comfort. The reissued BOR has solid links that are one piece - the "rice" is pretty much an illusion. While it makes the bracelet much more stable than the original BOR (or the original Rolex Jubilee bracelet), it decreases flexibility on the wrist. For the 1000T or 1200T, that would be fine. For the 5000T, the five-link bracelet is a delight ... just right to maintain proper balance and flexibility. In fact, one reason I opted for a COSC 5000T instead of a sapphire bezel 4000T was the bracelet: with the three-link oyster design and no half-links for adjusting a better fit, I could see a less comfortable "wear" on that big daddy of a watch. Of course, YMMV. ;-)

Rob


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Good point Rob. Something I had not considered.

If you ever get the itch for a 4000T though, I wouldn't let the bracelet stop you. It's actually quite comfortable, though I could use half a link.

Deacon


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

*Everytime I try to get out .....they pull me back in!!!!!*


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd consider myself both a Doxaholic and at times a Doxa critic. I've been wearing Doxas for a long time, and pop in here occasionally to see whats new. I'm pleasantly surprised by a couple things in this thread. Firstly the 1500 is a nice watch and does combine elements of many of Doxas best features. For a first time Doxa owner looking for the classic Doxa orange this would be a slam dunk I think. For the doxa collectors or enthusiasts, I think this watch, while nice, will not inspire many of us to start reciting credit card numbers over the phone as it just isn't different enough to justify the sale price. We will wait for re-sales, if at all. The second thing that has impressed me in this thread is the attitude of Doxa's responses. There is a genuine interest in the criticisms as well as the compliments. Doxa of old would have been much heavier handed with the responses, but the current Doxa team seem to be much more open to our feedback, good or bad. Kudos to Doxa for that. 

In a nutshell, I think Doxa made a great watch with the 1500, but I will not be buying one. The price is too high and the look isn't different enough from my all-time favorite T-Graph Pro.

Best of luck with this Doxa, honestly I like it.


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

Dear Doxa
I had a very strange email conversation last week with your customer service person--who does not sign his or her name n the emails. I described a Doxa that I would like, and his/her reply was this very rude "Doxa watches are classic, so stop complaining, and buy one. If you don't like the ones we have, go buy some other brand." I was flabbergasted. Your customer service person wasn't even right when he/she said that I need to like the models that you have, or move along, so I wrote back that if all of your watches are so perfect, then why do you continue to come out with new models? He/she wrote back, but I haven't read the answer yet, because I am still recovering from the aggressive tone of the original conversation.
Here is the Doxa that I want: HRV, tritium, traditional beads of rice bracelet. I don't care if it's stainless stell or titanium, but would probably prefer steel. The 1200 looks nice, and I was considering ot until your customer service rep insulted me. 
If I can custom order a watch of this description--something your company should be more open to--I would whip out my credit card.

Tom Miko

Los Angeles, California


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

Thomas Miko said:


> Dear Doxa
> I had a very strange email conversation last week with your customer service person--who does not sign his or her name n the emails. I described a Doxa that I would like, and his/her reply was this very rude "Doxa watches are classic, so stop complaining, and buy one. If you don't like the ones we have, go buy some other brand." I was flabbergasted. Your customer service person wasn't even right when he/she said that I need to like the models that you have, or move along, so I wrote back that if all of your watches are so perfect, then why do you continue to come out with new models? He/she wrote back, but I haven't read the answer yet, because I am still recovering from the aggressive tone of the original conversation.
> Here is the Doxa that I want: HRV, tritium, traditional beads of rice bracelet. I don't care if it's stainless stell or titanium, but would probably prefer steel. The 1200 looks nice, and I was considering ot until your customer service rep insulted me.
> If I can custom order a watch of this description--something your company should be more open to--I would whip out my credit card.
> ...


Uhh.. I have a hard time believing this is real.

Also, what makes you think Doxa is in the business of customizing watches for you? :roll:


----------



## jeffff (May 21, 2008)

Axelay2003 said:


> Okay, now my only question is: Will you come out with a *1500T Searambler dial*? You will be amazed on how many DOXA collectors would jump on this, including myself.


x2


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

What a shame...I just recently came into some "free money" and really want to spend it on this watch...but for me the bracelet is a deal breaker. Too bad it couldn't be a BOR with the advanced wetsuit extension...


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

That's precisely the attitude that the Doxa rep displayed, and why I will probably never buy a Doxa, despite the fact that I think they are neat watches. It isn't all about my being so egotistical that I think that they should custom make a watch for me (BTW Why can't they? Other Swiss watch companies have). It's about listening to what the customers are saying they want. It was this same "The customers are stupid, and should buy what we have to offer" attitude that sunk Chrysler and General Motors, who are only still around because of government bail-outs. Doxa puts itself in danger of disappearing a second time if it's going to think this way.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Thomas Miko said:


> That's precisely the attitude that the Doxa rep displayed, and why I will probably never buy a Doxa, despite the fact that I think they are neat watches. It isn't all about my being so egotistical that I think that they should custom make a watch for me (BTW Why can't they? Other Swiss watch companies have). It's about listening to what the customers are saying they want. It was this same "The customers are stupid, and should buy what we have to offer" attitude that sunk Chrysler and General Motors, who are only still around because of government bail-outs. Doxa puts itself in danger of disappearing a second time if it's going to think this way.


Well, DOXA is not a Custom Watch Company, they are a small/medium niche production watch company as far as the SUB market is concerned. If they chose to offer customization, they would do so (and no doubt many would applaud the effort), but that has not been the case up to now. No use grousing over the fact that they won't, there are plenty of Customizers out there who can put together virtually anything you want (I've seen quite a number of Customized DOXA Subs over the years, one Member in particular had several done his way).

Not the business they've chosen to be in, and uncalled for to slam them simply because of that. I think we've heard your complaints here (and we do not all agree with them), so now it is time to return this thread to it's rightful topic.


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

Thomas Miko said:


> That's precisely the attitude that the Doxa rep displayed, and why I will probably never buy a Doxa, despite the fact that I think they are neat watches. It isn't all about my being so egotistical that I think that they should custom make a watch for me (BTW Why can't they? Other Swiss watch companies have). *It's about listening to what the customers are saying they want.* It was this same "The customers are stupid, and should buy what we have to offer" attitude that sunk Chrysler and General Motors, who are only still around because of government bail-outs. Doxa puts itself in danger of disappearing a second time if it's going to think this way.


Don't you mean what *the customer* is saying he wants? I don't see anyone else around here crying that Doxa won't customize their stuff. If you aren't going to buy from Doxa, then don't. It's unnecessary to post and whine about a company that a lot of people are content with.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

romeo-1 said:


> What a shame...I just recently came into some "free money" and really want to spend it on this watch...but for me the bracelet is a deal breaker. Too bad it couldn't be a BOR with the advanced wetsuit extension...


Exactly.


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm kinda new to Doxa but it seems like everybody essentially wants a 750t...That being the case then why not just re-release that model and it would seem that mostly everybody would be content...Maybe make the 1200t and the 750t your standard always available Sub models and put a limited amount per year up for sale...


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

sneakertinker said:


> I'm kinda new to Doxa but it seems like everybody essentially wants a 750t...That being the case then why not just re-release that model and it would seem that mostly everybody would be content...Maybe make the 1200t and the 750t your standard always available Sub models and put a limited amount per year up for sale...


BINGO! Searambler 750t please......


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

sneakertinker said:


> I'm kinda new to Doxa but it seems like everybody essentially wants a 750t...That being the case then why not just re-release that model and it would seem that mostly everybody would be content...Maybe make the 1200t and the 750t your standard always available Sub models and put a limited amount per year up for sale...


I agree. I can only speak for myself on this topic but I do not see any added value in the supposed "Limited Editions" that Doxa currently puts out. Once a limited edition gets into the many thousands the exclusivity is lost on me. I'd rather see that the models remain available to the general public from Doxa rather than only on the 2nd hand market...

RS


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

In addition to my previous comment and just to clear that up a little (Since I'm in the office now) it would make sense to take the Orange Professional and Sharkhunter models of the 1200t and 750t Subs and make them the standard models for the brand. Not saying a limited release or a Searambler release etc...couldn't be done, but keep the Sharkhunter and Orange Professional available for purchase at least on a yearly basis. Simply because it seems those two color variants are "The" Doxa watches.

To me this would keep the core customers happy and also allow persons who like the limited edition watches to get their fill as well&#8230;Kind of like what Panerai does with their base model range. This also takes care of your vintage model / modern model coverage aspirations. Basically a little something for everybody...

You see some of the big watch brands (Rolex, Omega etc&#8230 keeping models in their lineup for decades while also adding newly designed models from time to time&#8230;

All that being said I've recently place my pre-order for the new Project Aware 1200t which will be my first Doxa. I've looked high and low in recent months for a brand new 750t Professional and came very close to pulling the trigger on the 1500t but opted for the PAII at the last minute. Like many others have said&#8230;if the 750t Pro was still available I'd have it strapped to my wrist right now as well as waiting for the PAII to be shipped out&#8230;


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd have to agree. I don't think the "exclusivity" of limited editions compensates for the fact that many people would just buy the 750T right now if they had the chance. 

Arguably, every Doxa I have was a search for the 750 originally. But, as I bought 3 Doxas new and a few used in my search, I'm not sure I should be talking...Doxa has certainly gotten their money out of me! LOL!

I keep thinking one day Doxa will choose a few "Line" watches and the specials will be fewer, and thus actually exclusive. 

Deacon


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

sneakertinker said:


> I'm kinda new to Doxa but it seems like everybody essentially wants a 750t...That being the case then why not just re-release that model and it would seem that mostly everybody would be content...Maybe make the 1200t and the 750t your standard always available Sub models and put a limited amount per year up for sale...


Absolutely!


----------



## lomco (Jan 16, 2011)

Doxa watches would have to be priced no higher than $1,500 if they did not have the 'limited editions' and somewhat of an 'exclusivity status'. This includes a small group of people wanting the watch not only as a timekeeping piece, but also as a collector's item. I own 12 different Doxa Watches and will not buy any in a series of 3,000 pieces for more than $1,300 to $1,500. Doxa has carved a special niche in the swiss watch world and must be careful to maintain it going forward.


----------



## brand.chips (Jan 28, 2012)

Doxa watches would have to be priced no higher than $1,500 if they did not have the 'limited editions' and somewhat of an 'exclusivity status'. This includes a small group of people wanting the watch not only as a timekeeping piece, but also as a collector's item. I own 12 different Doxa Watches and will not buy any in a series of 3,000 pieces for more than $1,300 to $1,500. Doxa has carved a special niche in the swiss watch world and must be careful to maintain it going forward.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you Doxa for the FAST reveal
Beautiful edition, would love to be an owner, wish the price were more user friendly. Big question when?Now that is really nice. However, I'm not falling for the pre-order gig. Once it's available, I would consider it.


----------



## chas1133 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry Doxa..I'm a traditionalist..it's beads of rice for me....and like hoppes said....$2300.00..? I'll pass


----------

